

Scaling Apache 2.x beyond 20,000 concurrent downloads - melvinmt
http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/Apachecon-EU2005/scaling-apache-handout.pdf

======
tropin
Althought the [scribd] tag, it just a link to a PDF. Also worth noting it's an
old white paper from sourceforge: _At the time of writing (May 2005),_

------
zdw
I like articles like this, if only to see someone else's troubleshooting
methods.

Seeing problems worked through and solved is fascinating - it's like watching
someone else's mind at work.

